# S/He's Getting Bigger



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally got some more pictures from my friend of our little guy or gal. I am in love with how this baby is turning out.....love the patterns.

I love this picture!!!! S/He is so cute. No DNA yet but coming soon.


Unfortunately, the dad has plucked the other two. He has been removed though so no further plucking occurs.


Sitting pretty on a perch. I just love the markings!!


Still leaning towards Lupin and possibly Luna but still not sure.


Here is mom and dad of our baby...mom is the pied and dad is the normal gray.



Plus, here are a couple of pics of Gryffindor.

I love how the sun hits his face in this picture...


Enjoying some out of the cage time.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww, such sweet and adorable babies!  Your little ones are so gorgeous. :excited:


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Awe your baby is so cute I love the markings.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

What a cute little face they have! Gryffindor also looks very handsome


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

:wf grey:S/he is coming home on Thursday!!!! So excited, yet nervous!!!earl:


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

S/he is home and getting settled in......will get some more pics in a while!!!!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

He/she's just too cute! Absolutely beautiful colouring too!


----------



## Bird Mom (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a girl!!!!


----------

